#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   "Übersäuerung" soll schuld an Krebs sein? >

## Teetante

Hallo zusammen,  
aufgrund einer Frage bei Abnehmfragen.net habe ich mich heute nochmal durch das Internet gewühlt und bin dabei auf eine Homepage eines Heilpraktikers gestoßen.  
Dort wird alles rund um das Thema "latente Übersäuerung" sehr ausführlich beschrieben, letztendlich kommt aber dann ein Satz, der mich doch eben hat zusammenzucken lassen:   

> *Die Verschlackung hat gravierende Folgen!* 
>   Das Bindegewebe "quillt" förmlich  auf und wird durch die folgende mangelhafte Nähr- und Sauerstoffversorgung sowie durch die immer stärker weiter zunehmende Verschlackung mehr und mehr geschädigt.
>  Dies ist ein schleichender Prozess, der sich über viele Jahre hinziehen kann und sich in zahlreichen Symptomen äußern kann:  MüdigkeitErschöpfungAntriebsschwächeKonzentrationsstörungenSchlafstörungenNervenschmerzenMuskelschmerzenGelenkschmerzenverschiedene Formen von Rheumaverschiedene Formen einer Allergieunspezifische Entzündungenhäufige ErkältungenBindehautentzündungenund viele andere mehr. In der obigen Aufzählung habe ich übrigens eine wichtige Erkrankung vergessen, vor der die Bevölkerung am meisten Angst hat: Krebs. Der pH-Wert außerhalb von Krebszellen liegt im Tumorbereich um eine Einheit niedriger als im umgebenden gesunden Gewebe. In der Krebszelle selbst liegt er sogar noch etwas tiefer. Aus naturheilkundlicher Sicht können wir behaupten, dass die Krebszellen nur ein erweiterter "Mülleimer" sind, in dem die Säurevalenzen der chronischen Übersäuerung abgelegt werden.

 Quelle: Homepage von René Gräber. 
Ich habe in meinem (Berufs-)Leben schon viel komischen Kram gehört, aber das war mir nun auch neu.  
Auf dieser Hompage verrät Herr Gräber auch, daß die sogenannten "Schlacken" von der Schulmedizin als Unsinn abgetan werden, es aber in Wahrheit ganz viele gefährliche Vorgänge im menschlichen Organismus gibt, die alle zu ernsten Krankheiten führen aufgrund der latenten oder auch chronischen Übersäuerung, wenn diese nicht behandelt wird.  
U.a. schlägt er eine entsprechende Ernährung vor, aber auch eine Darmreinigung. Diese soll den Darm von den "Schlacken" befreien und nach diversen Darmreinigungen soll dann die jeweilige Erkrankung (Rheuma, Migräne, Allergien etc.) oder auch der jeweilige Zustand (z.B. Müdigkeit, Abgeschlagenheit etc.) auf Dauer verschwunden sein bzw. sie sollen dann erst gar nicht entstehen, z.B. Krebserkrankungen!  
Ich finde das ungeheuerlich, diese Versprechungen zu machen. Aber meine Meinung dazu ist eh hinreichend bekannt, ich möchte Eure Meinung dazu wissen. 
Wie steht Ihr zu solchen Aussagen wie oben zitiert? 
Habt Ihr z.B. schon mal Basenpulver genommen? Hat es was gebracht? Wenn ja, was? Oder habt Ihr was anderes gemacht/genommen wegen der "Übersäuerung"? 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe diese Infos aus einem anderen Forum, von einem anderen Autor. Er gibt Infos, die sich mit meinen Physiologiekenntnissen nicht decken bzw teilweise widersprechen. Deshalb meine Anfrage, weil ich dem Bruder nicht traue. 
Wozu soll zB eine Darmreinigung gut sein? Dabei zerstöre ich doch die Darmflora, oder nicht? Er macht auch andere Aussagen, bei denen sich meine Nackenhaare aufstellen.

----------


## Teetante

Christiane, dann stell doch Deine Anfrage auch hier in das Thema nochmal ein.  
Wie ich nun weiß, kommt dieses ganze Thema aus einem ganz anderen Hintergrund (Forum) zustande und hat eigentlich nichts oder nur wenig mit Abnehmen zu tun.  
Lt. Heilpraktiker zerstörst Du keine Darmflora mit der Darmreinigung, im Gegenteil selbst schon zerstörte (wovon auch immer) Darmflora ließe sich mit dieser Reinigung wieder regenerieren.  
Es macht mich nur maßlos wütend, was sich diese Leute herausnehmen. Was meinst Du, wieviel an Krebs erkrankte Patienten auf sowas hereinfallen oder vorher schon alles machen und tun und dann sehr erstaunt sind, wenn es sie doch erwischt z.B. mit einem Bronchial-Carcinom?

----------


## Pianoman

> U.a. schlägt er eine entsprechende Ernährung vor, aber auch eine Darmreinigung. Diese soll den Darm von den "Schlacken" befreien und nach diversen Darmreinigungen soll dann die jeweilige Erkrankung (Rheuma, Migräne, Allergien etc.) oder auch der jeweilige Zustand (z.B. Müdigkeit, Abgeschlagenheit etc.) auf Dauer verschwunden sein bzw. sie sollen dann erst gar nicht entstehen, z.B. Krebserkrankungen!

 Passend zur medizinisch unnötigen, deswegen durchaus luxuriösen Heilpraktiker-Darmsanierung hier
ein auch für Laien erfolgreich anzuwendendes Instrument zur Befreiung des Colons von nicht mehr benötigten Inhalten. (Zu sehen ist die Ausführung für ein konjunkturunabhängiges Publikum mit erhöhten Partizipationsansprüchen am Bruttosozialprodukt.)  
Schaunse mal: http://richtigteuer.de/wp-content/up...kristallen.jpg

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es hat mich fast von den Socken gehauen... 
Hab ihr sowas nicht? HAHAHAHA

----------


## Teetante

@ Pianoman,    :s_thumbup:   
Manche Dinge können so einfach sein.... :c_laugh:

----------

